# I know some of you won't like this...



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

but I think its funny http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2336777/Artist-creates-colourful-collection-hats-cats-just-help-smile-at.html


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Love it!!! I wish my cat would wear a hat!


----------



## kerio (Apr 15, 2011)

That kitty is a great sport!! How cute!!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

It is funny!

Kenya would kill me, though....


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

He doesn't seem at all stressed,think he likes the camera, it certainly likes him.Lindseymary


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

The cat has a high tolerance level.

Hats are cute !


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

I thought it was cute and funny, but I wonder how they got the cats to sit still long enough to get the hats on, then actually be able to take the pictures! :lol: I don't think any of our cats would sit still for any of it.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Cute and funny, but my cats wouldn't go for it.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I love them all! I just ordered a ton (not quite), of reflective yarn for my biking daughter and her friend. Now I know she will love these! I might just need more yarn. Haha!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

My cat wouldn't leave any hats on long enough for a picture but...


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

Very cute. I know my cat would take a swipe at me and run off to hide if I tried putting anything on her.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

That's a very patient and tolerant cat! The hats are really cute and fun.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

LOL! These are too cute! Can't imagine any cat not ripping it off their heads! My dog Battie promptly sneaked away and secretly destroyed his reindeer ears. Luckily he waited till after his picture was taken to do it!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Those have *got* to be two of the most tolerant cats on earth! Must have been dogs in a past life


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I do not know how she was able to get the cat to leave them on. I have problems with my DIL's cats keeping their collars on. They have bells on them so I know where they are. I am not fond of cats, sorry.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

The hats are cute but some of the cats look a little irritated!


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

what's not to like? Nothing hurting the cats. LOVE the orange one.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Love it, but my cats wouldn't sit still to try it.
Reminds me of a card I sent once that had a beautiful Abyssinian wearing false eyelashes and a feather boa. Hard to imagine


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Too funny!!!! I can't figure out how she got them to wear them. Our cats would have them off in a second!


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Love them!!! Especially the orange mane!

The article says she very patiently trained them over a period of time to accept this. Now they think it is a normal part of life. No cat I ever owned (or was owned by) would have ever consented to any such training or wearing.

Lynne


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

The hats are adorable. My sweet Shyloh tells me she would run away from home if I ever dared to humiliate her like that. I believer her.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Puss appears to be very nonchalant about the whole thing.


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

Cute kitties!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That is so cute, I had to share.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

very cute hats, and the cats don,t mind either


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

What's not to love? The hats are adorable and the cats are not in distress. I wish some of those hats were in people size. I have a rather dramatic 7 year old princess who would rock some of these hats. I may have to try to upsize one or two.

If you are so inclined, you can knit a lion's mane for you own cat.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cats-mane


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Only a cat could bring it off with such Savoir faire!


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Can see the cat saying...have children please


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

what cute cats in their hats!


----------



## TinaF (Jul 12, 2013)

Sharing with my daughter - she will love this!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Patient cat.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

rainie said:


> but I think its funny http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2336777/Artist-creates-colourful-collection-hats-cats-just-help-smile-at.html


Oh cute, such a patient cat. My cat would "not be amused" at all by a hat or patient...she is quite independent. Not even cuddly other than when she wants, sometimes....


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

:lol: Ha ha, poor kitty . . . :lol:


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

My girls would never stand for anything on their heads. They won't even wear collars.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very cute. Looks like the cats like them better than my dog would.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

KaitlanBlackrose said:


> Can see the cat saying...have children please


 :lol:


----------



## Ginetteward (Jul 14, 2014)

JeanWilkins said:


> I thought it was cute and funny, but I wonder how they got the cats to sit still long enough to get the hats on, then actually be able to take the pictures! :lol: I don't think any of our cats would sit still for any of it.


I agree, none of my cats would tolerate it! Look cute though!


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Why would you put a hat on a cat.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Cats are such patient animals! The orange hat is kind of lionish looking, lol!


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

i am amazed that the cats were so gentle and didn't make a fuss. LOL


----------



## camgrafx (Oct 11, 2013)

I usually prefer dog or horse calendars but a "Cat -in-a-Hat" calendar with photos like these would be very tempting!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Those are some calm kitties! I can see some of them are a bit 'goofey' with perhaps a sedative! You can tell by the third eye lid (I used to work at a vets). I'm not one to put hats on cats, but I do happen to really like the lion's mane one! Great Halloween costume for a cat!!! How great would it look on an orange cat!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Cute hats.


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

There are not enough band-aids in the world for me to get my cat into a hat!!!

Edey


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

When I was a little girl we use to dress my cousins cat up all the time.. they lived in the hills south of Tucson and it was nothing to see her cat roaming around the desert in a dolls dress...LOL he never strayed far and always stayed on their property but I can still picture him.. he was a great sport...


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Ronie said:


> When I was a little girl we use to dress my cousins cat up all the time.. they lived in the hills south of Tucson and it was nothing to see her cat roaming around the desert in a dolls dress...LOL he never strayed far and always stayed on their property but I can still picture him.. he was a great sport...


I, too, used to dress my cats up and wheel them around in my doll buggy when I was a girl. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I think they look cute in their little hats. My Willow would never leave one on.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Jean Wilkins and Ronie -- wasn't that FUN? I dressed my cats in doll clothes when I was a child, too. Cats that like their little girls are so tolerant, aren't they? Others in my family couldn't dress them, but I could.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

How CUTE & CREATIVE!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

birthday party clown had looks photoshopped, but the rest are funny.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Crafting101 said:


> There are not enough band-aids in the world for me to get my cat into a hat!!!
> 
> Edey


 :lol:


----------



## mamagill (May 5, 2013)

What a wonderful cat to let you put the great hats on her/him whatever.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

rainie said:


> but I think its funny http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2336777/Artist-creates-colourful-collection-hats-cats-just-help-smile-at.html


I too think they are funny. Can't believe the models cooperated. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh so funny. I remember dressing up my kitty, when I was a little girl. I had baby clothes that I put him in and pushed him around in a doll carriage. He stood it for a little while and then leapt out, leaving a trail of clothing behind him.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

I wonder how many scratches per hat.... my guys would not stand for the indignity.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

mmg said:


> Love it!!! I wish my cat would wear a hat!


I never could get my cat Samson to wear a hat, but he was OK about having a sticky bow placed on top of his head. He would wear it around for awhile.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Love the hats. My cats would never allow a hat on their heads.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

JeanWilkins said:


> I thought it was cute and funny, but I wonder how they got the cats to sit still long enough to get the hats on, then actually be able to take the pictures! :lol: I don't think any of our cats would sit still for any of it.


Some pets actually seem to like having hats and sweaters. My daughters dog (a Boston Terrier) will choose which sweater she wants to wear out of her basket of sweaters and bring it to her mom to put it on her. I used to have a Rottie who who sit in front of the drawer where I kept his neckerchiefs until I pulled one out and put it on him. My poodle however doesn't want anything other than her collar. . . and all the other pets collars as well! She even tries to squeeze her head in when we are putting other pets collars on!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Oh my GAWD! Funny. Think I like bunny best. :mrgreen:


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Stupid. Those hats could go for kids who don't have warm hats in the winter. I love my cat, but this is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## maisey67 (Aug 30, 2011)

That is one easy-going Cat!!!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

too cute - really liked the lion one


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

I loved these. When my daughter was about 4 yrs old she would dress up her cat and the cat never scratched her or ran away. I want to make some of these hats!


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

I personally dont like to see cats in hats cats are very intelligent animals and beautiful as they are and I think it is pretty humiliating to see them like this


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> Stupid. Those hats could go for kids who don't have warm hats in the winter. I love my cat, but this is absolutely ridiculous.


And do we know that this lady does not make/donate warm hats to children?

Lynne


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

OMG! Those are amazing!!! How in the world did she ever get that cat to sit still for the pictures, let alone get the hat on its head??? I have had 4 cats in my life. Maybe one of them, the first one that was really my daughter's, would have sat still for such humiliation. That's how all of them would have reacted - as one more indignity visited on them by their humans. You know - dogs have owners; cats have "staff." Thanks for the smile!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

DITTO! :thumbup: 

I hate to see it when people dye the animals fur - that is abuse as far as I am concerned. We live in an odd world!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

gclemens said:


> Some pets actually seem to like having hats and sweaters. My daughters dog (a Boston Terrier) will choose which sweater she wants to wear out of her basket of sweaters and bring it to her mom to put it on her. I used to have a Rottie who who sit in front of the drawer where I kept his neckerchiefs until I pulled one out and put it on him. My poodle however doesn't want anything other than her collar. . . and all the other pets collars as well! She even tries to squeeze her head in when we are putting other pets collars on!


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

Those are adorable...My dog would wear them.


----------



## camgrafx (Oct 11, 2013)

My little Chihuahua mix absolutely loves to get dressed. She stands patiently when I change her clothes...then grabs the garment I just removed and runs around the house with it. In the summer she wears a t-shirt but in winter she has a coupof onesies that I made her out of fleece. they're just like a little kids wear and go over her back legs and also overfront legs and their cut very smartly so they are sanitary. She loves her winter onesie...Keeps her nice and warm


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Bullwinkle is one very patient kitty.


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

The lion is the best!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Love the orange mane but I've had the lyrics to "The lion sleeps tonight" going through my head since I saw the picture. "In the jungle the mighty jungle the lion sleeps tonight". Okay, now that I've written them out maybe I can get rid of them. lol


----------



## Brenda Verner (Aug 6, 2012)

My cats won't keep a collar on their necks, never would they wear hats.


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

Hilarious!


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

rainie said:


> but I think its funny http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2336777/Artist-creates-colourful-collection-hats-cats-just-help-smile-at.html


You are right. I am one of those who don't like it. I think it is absolutely incomprehensible why people want to dress up their animals.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

those cats are cute


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

those cats are cute


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Cute! Kitty doesn't seem to mind the hats. Wouldn't work with mine!


----------



## Knitter Betty (May 21, 2011)

The hats are adorable. I'm a cat lover and the pictures are 
great.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

KaitlanBlackrose said:


> Can see the cat saying...have children please


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

